# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Mountain Bike

## gimp

I'm looking at getting into it, but currently lacking one crucial piece of equipment. What should I buy and where from? 

I know nothing about them.

----------


## Spanners

As far as a bike to ride offroad or a bike to bomb down hills?

----------


## Steve338

Great fun Gimp, I had an old hard tail (front shocks only) and recently upgraded to a Giant Trance X2 which has front and rear shocks. What a difference- a much better ride with far more control and I could instantly ride better.

Not sure what your bike shops are like in dunedin. You would be best trying to get a 2011 bike (last seasons) at a heavily discounted price, failing that wait for the 2012 models to come on special just before the 2013 models come out.

Get decent components especially the rear derailleur, shifters and hubs/rims. Fox or Rock Shox are the way to go on most factory bikes, same as most things- you get what you pay for.

----------


## Cyclist

This will tick your boxes http://www.specialized.com/nz/gb/bc/...cname=Mountain

Anything less would be a waste

Where are you going to ride it and how poor are you?

----------


## Steve338

Megabucks for that bike, would be over 10K wouldnt it?

----------


## The Claw

Had this for about 5 months now. Really like the 29 inch wheels...

----------


## Philipo

One word, CANNONDALE  :Cool:  :Grin:

----------


## The Claw

You need to decide do you want:
1. What type of riding you want to do?
2. No suspension, Front suspension only (hard tail), or full suspension?
3. 26 or 29 inch wheels?
4. Budget will then determine the components etc that you can afford.

I built mine up out of components I wanted as I couldn't find a off the shelf bike that I liked for the price...

----------


## Steve338

Those one sided shocks look bloody wierd!! you dont see many Cannondales around these days. There are some mint MTB brands out there now and the only limit is what you are prepared to spend

----------


## Philipo

> Those one sided shocks look bloody wierd!! you dont see many Cannondales around these days. There are some mint MTB brands out there now and the only limit is what you are prepared to spend


Yeah ya not wrong there Stevo, shit things have changed alot in 10 or so years. Quite afew of the big brands from the 90's have dropped off & fizzeled out in NZ 
My brother'in'law has just got back into MTBing & is using T me to his full advantage, some deals to be had on there 



Ive got to get back on the bike this summer ( if I can find the time ) great fun  :Grin:

----------


## gimp

I don't know the answers to most of those questions. I'm short (175cm) if that makes a difference to the wheel size. I was planning on going hardtail as I've heard it's best to start with. Nothing too serious for a start. Budget of up to $1k I suppose, my policy (as with everything) is to buy something basic to begin with then buy something better when I know what I like/need.

----------


## Cyclist

Hmmm the 1K range in bikes is uuuuber depressing and they are simply not up to the job of actually mountainbiking.  Even if they do survive it will be a heavy nasty ride.

Go S/H, look for one from a big brand (Specialized / Cannondale / Trek etc etc) that hasnt done much work (most of them) and you should be sweet.  When it all boils down most bikes that have been sold in the 3-5k range new are pretty damn good and 90% of them have never done much more than go to the shops / occasional gravel road.

A good full suspension bike is so good you wonder how you ever survived without one - a cheap F/S bike is simply awful.  Front suspension is pretty de-rigeur these days but once again cheap suspension is worse than none.  The 69's roll over bumps much better, havent ridden a 29FR yet.

The main thing I recon about mountainbiking is that getting silly definitely seems to have an age limit - things that seemed totally reasonable at 18 like riding down Allenby Terrace steps in Wellington every day now just look utterly INSANE.  At knocking on 40 riding down a steepish hill on a nice gravel road makes me slow down so yeah I probably dont need that flash bike in the garage any more  :Wink:

----------


## roig

mountain biking, yeah baby!! Love it lots, crash lots too. Just bought a new helmet after I rode off a jump ( not enough speed), did a headstand at high velocity then off to a+e for a while. Nothing broken yet though. As for a bike, there's so much choice, Trademe is good , but beaware just because that bikes only six months old it may have had a hard life and bearing etc are starting to wear quickly. I also just got a new Stumpjumper (Specialized), so light compared to my last bike (hardtail Avanti). In my opinion you don't want to pay less than $1500 for a hardtail (new), $3500 (new) for a full susser. As said before up there you get what you pay for, but also depends how and over what you want to ride. Have look at some vid's on Vorb.org.nz and if you can join a club, like minded people and loads of fun! :Grin:

----------


## roig

Short!? I'm 175 too, lol. Medium frame should be fine, I had a large frame before and spent more time looking at the ground coming up to say hello than I did riding sometimes. best thing to do is go to a reputable bike shop and ask them to be sure. Of course they will sell you a bike there too.:p

----------


## gimp

Looks like secondhand it is then.

----------


## Georgetown

You need to get a motorbike first gimp, They are just like mountainbikes but more suspension travel and faster (especially up hill)

----------


## gimp

I'd die. And I'm looking at getting a giant mortgage (!) so I don't think I can afford a motorbike. And I'm not from Oamaru, I'm a civilised person.

----------


## Wirehunt

With having NT in your location gimp, well your unable to say civilised as well.

----------


## gimp

It's a temporary thing.


9 days until I fly back to Brisbane c'monnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## Timmay

I love MTB'ing I have a cheap 700$ GT bike with front shocks only.
it does fine for creaters of the moon and huka falls up here in taupo. No its not high end and no I wont break world records in it but it gets me outside and keeps me (semi)fit.

thats my aim. To stay fit.

I think under that 1k price range is just fine! if I had known that I was going to ride as much as I do I would have spent more, but you can easy get carried away with MT bikes (read: 3-15k)

----------


## Wirehunt

That's more like it.  This thread was getting a bit, well, gay.

----------


## striker

> I got a fancy as all fuck 29" wheeled cool bike perfect for big people. Cost about $2000 more than I needed to ride to the shitter camping up at Fishermans bend which is all I ever used it for. 
> 
> Now I use this


Id love to go to a 400 but I ride its little brother the 250 for hunting.

----------


## Philipo

> That's more like it.  This thread was getting a bit, well, gay.


Blahahaha not as guy as these guys 







& these guys are even worse & they have motors on their wheels

----------


## Philipo

Actually that last pic reminds me of a couple of guys off another site, The name BTMO comes to mind  :X X: 


Blahaha, Heres a pic more suited to this forum ( if you believe the scare tactics of some )   :Bouaaaaah:

----------


## Mossie

> That's more like it.  This thread was getting a bit, well, gay.


Nothing wrong with a bit of MTB

----------


## Tone

Dont muck around Gimp. Get the tried and tested Raleigh 20 with a bit of modern stuff added. Cant go wrong and spares are readily available.


In no time at all you will be fanging it and looking good doin it

----------


## Wirehunt

Which reminds me, I dreamed up another off road 'bike'  :grin:

----------


## Timmay

Just bought one of these, 29er is the way to go.

----------


## gimp

If 29" works for midgets (175cm) I'll just steal Tussock's bike...

----------


## Normie

Get a GT Hardtail with some decent forks and you'll be fine.

Something like this will see you right

2012 GT Avalanche 3.0, Online Bikes, Bike Parts, Bike Accessories, Christchurch, New Zealand | Basic Bikes

----------


## Timmay

^ this is good advice.

A guy huffing up a hill on a 5k bike looks dumb.
A guy huffing up a hill on a 500$ bike looks like he's giving "it a go".

I really rate 29ers for their smooth rolling and extra speed on flat/down hill. If you are into killing big hills stay 26".  I think for most people a 29er hard tail with a good front shock is the way to go. 

IF you can afford get an air shock they own your typical coil spring type. But yes they hit you in the pocket. It really comes down to how much you will ride the bike, I ride 3 times a week so will get a lot of use out of my large purchase, if I only went for a ride once every 2 weeks it would be a waste of money.

----------


## gimp

I got a Giant thing. About a grand. It's pretty nice as far as I can tell and I like it.



Hardtail with rockshox, hydraulic discs, dunno what size wheels cos I'm dumb

----------


## Wirehunt

Mine should be ready in the next few days.  DR200 Just having trouble working out were to mount the rifle.   :Grin:

----------


## savageshooter

Hmm Mountain Bikes....the 3 Ps... Poofs.......... Posers.....and..... Poachers!

 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

now now... it's to keep 'fit'

YZ125 ftw

Actually, I still own a scott pergatory from the last century, has marzzochi front forks on it and magura hydraulic brakes, anyone remember those from 1997?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I got a Giant thing. About a grand. It's pretty nice as far as I can tell and I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardtail with rockshox, hydraulic discs, dunno what size wheels cos I'm dumb


I haven't replied to this because Im not a peddler.

Started on the downhill track after giving up motocross( mostly the missus at the time)
Got a giant cross country full sus bike.
Snapped it in half in less than two months.
Replaced with next model up frame free of charge.
Snapped in half in less than 4 months.
Replaced with next model up free of charge.
Sold to mate while I rode my team giant factory team ATX1. The world championship team bike.
My mate eventually broke the frame on the bike I sold him on the track I built.
30 foot drop offs  are for pussy's go BIG :Thumbsup: 
The bike I eventually was sponsored into I couldn't break and I was regarded as "nuts" buy people who were nuts
Al-tho quick I wasn't the fastest but i was the one who would build a track most people would think twice about climbing with ropes and anchors
So my opinion on Giant? They are the best bike money can buy*,JUST* pick the model to suit the use! They are specialized to be the best they can be (light or strong) for the given use. Ie dont do 40ft drops on a cross country bike designed to be as light as possible.

----------


## Tone

I am now lookin for a bike too. Want a 29er. With Hydraulic brakes. Have been looking at Specialized Hardrock sport disk int, Giant Talon 29er or possibly a 2012 Cannondale Trail SL3 Hardtail. My budget is $1000. $1100 at a push. Is there any other bike to consider, or someone got a mate of a mate that sells bikes?

----------


## Timmay

Have a look at last years bikes mate. Go in to top gear in Taupo or where ever as you will be able to pick up a higher model for the same price as this years middle range.   It does depend how much you think you will ride also.

----------


## Tone

Yeah Man I agree. Going to go to Rotovegas this weekend and have a good look around there. Done the Taupo shops already.

----------


## Timmay

Ask about test days too. Thats what i did for my bike. They are free too.

----------


## Timmay

Then you get carried away and spend monies on your bike and end up with:

----------


## crnkin

> I haven't replied to this because Im not a peddler.
> 
> Started on the downhill track after giving up motocross( mostly the missus at the time)
> Got a giant cross country full sus bike.
> Snapped it in half in less than two months.
> Replaced with next model up frame free of charge.
> Snapped in half in less than 4 months.
> Replaced with next model up free of charge.
> Sold to mate while I rode my team giant factory team ATX1. The world championship team bike.
> ...


Meh.

I was the first and only rider to do the step down on the nelson dh track on a hardtail for years. 40 long and 30 down. Did it in a 30 mph cross wind too. 

I also placed a top 20 pro time - on a hard tail, on nz's roughest course, actually, on EVERY course.

And now I'm fat and old and no one cares anymore.

/The end

Oh and my balls are the size of peanuts, 40ft is nothing.

PS buy a bike based on specs, not brand. Fuck a giant with x5 when you can buy a GT with x9 for the same money. Fuck shimano, get sram. X7 minimum. Make sure the bike shop you buy it off measures you up properly, and has an old as fuck guy out the back checking the new guys work. No, you wont grow into anything or get used to anything. Fuck, im fat, old, and grumpy arent I

Chris

//The end

----------


## veitnamcam

> Meh.
> 
> I was the first and only rider to do the step down on the nelson dh track*(witch one chris?)* on a hardtail for years. *Unless you built it i doubt that* 40 long and 30 down. Did it in a 30 mph cross wind too. 
> 
> I also placed a top 20 pro time - on a hard tail, on nz's roughest course, actually, on EVERY course.
> 
> And now I'm fat and old and no one cares anymore.
> 
> /The end
> ...


So you were sponserered into a GT then ?

----------


## crnkin

That stepdown up that hill up that matai road place. Something rather hill? Now a massive forest? Was a freakin long time ago!

I actually chose to ride GT. Was me and scarlett originally, then took on board KB and Tom Holland. Scarlett won the world champs on hers. GT is an amazing company to deal with as are Worrells. My buddies were on Giants at that stage, those DH teams were actually fucking sweet bikes, but no where near as inherently quick as the GT. Giants used to be great value, in fact my current rig is a 2004 DH team. 

In those days the GT was the race rig you only got 2 seasons from. The new giants, treks etc sometimes only last a day before the swingarm is gone. Ive seen plenty of them fail. The new giant frame weighs the same as my specialized pitch xc frame. My DH team weighs 50 lbs, but is on its 7th season.

Fuck I rant when im on the vino

----------


## Herbmiester

If your a big guy 29ers just feel better, I bought this and have found the love again after riding a twitchy Giant Trance X3 for a few years. I am no big balled down hill rider but I like to go as fast as I can.

Specialized Bicycle Components

----------


## Kitto

I went down the same path herbmiester, got my bike around 2 months ago. The 29ers do smooth out the ride very well, probably a good thing for someone who can't hold a good line down the tracks like me haha. I really like the specialized dual suspension design, it worked more efficiently than any other brand I tried before buying. I guess that doesn't matter too much though if you don't plan on riding a the bike up hills.. I looked at a few other bikes before getting the stumpy, including a giant trance advanced, anthem x0, avanti torrent, and scott spark and genius. The stumpjumper was the most versatile (most useful travel, best lockout, more relaxed geometry than the xc bikes) of all of them, as it suited the mix of riding I was planning on doing best (combo of xcountry and technical trail). It was more expensive in terms of the componentry you get for the money though.

----------


## Aurochs

Gimp.......
SPECIALIZED mate. I had one in a younger, slimmer previous existence  :Grin:

----------

